# Tamping dilemma with gaggia portafilter



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm interest in gaggia tamping methods. It seems if I tamp the basket and then I place the basket in the portafilter as it is quite a tight fit (clicks into place) the puck can become dislodged or breaks up a bit which could cause channeling? On the other hand if I tamp with the basket in the portafilter its puck isn't flat (angled down slightly) and I get an uneven flow through the two spouts. What are your thoughts?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I just hold the ports filter handle parallel to the bench top. Pressing the tamper so it feels even with the basket edge all the way around results in an easy, reliable, flat tamp.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

What ^ say's or get a tamping stand or naked portafilter.


----------

